
The rescue of the crew of the yacht Django (2016) - curtis
https://boatingnz.co.nz/articles/deep-impact/
======
mikestew
_" As they arrived they came crashing through these huge waves with spray
going everywhere, and there was this double-rainbow behind them. It was
amazing."_

To be sitting in rough seas on a boat that could sink at any second, and then
to see the cavalry come crashing through the 5m waves like that...amazing
might be an understatement.

------
rurban
I read this story, then I went into the movie Adrift with a similar storyline.
This story was much more vivid than the movie, even if the movie had
impressive special effects.

------
rb808
nice > “I saw an albatross flying backwards and thought, ‘Shit, this is pretty
windy.’

~~~
atrexler
+1! New go-to for suggesting there's evidence you're about to have a bad time.

